# I missed it.



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok, I missed how Cult Tv Man got banned. Im dont want to start anything in here but in a nutshell, what happened?
Curious as hes having a "banned from hobbytalk" sale........


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

So did I, but I think it's pretty sad...Steve has been here since the beginning of Hobby Talk as have I. It's not what it once was and if I get banned for saying so, so be it.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Not exactly sure, but here is the last post by Steve.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=345777&page=5

His statement doesn't really seem mean spirited and I've seen others get away with more.

So I'm guessing the real meat took place in PM's.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The offending remark was post # 147, I'm Gobsmacked as well.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm floored as well. It was just a simple observartion (that I was quite honestly thinking myself). IIRC, there's been "bad blood" between Simon & Steve for awhile, but I don't see the comment as worthy of banning a guy who's been championing this hobby long before Hobbytalk came into being.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I like Steve and have found him a very good guy in all my dealings with him. He even took back a decal set a year after I bought it from him at the Fest and gave me a credit because I had accidentally purchased two. I also like HT and I won't go further than to say I hate to see them part ways on such terms. I'll continue to frequent both sites and hope amends can be made. I've got to say PapaSmurf is certainly verbose in his posts though! I have a couple of friends, and a brother, who are always coming up with ideas but very rarely do they follow through. Always gives me a bit of a nit, particularly when we get something planned and they they bomb out on me.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

I was 100% sure that "papasmurf" guy was going to get the boot. I almost posted a farewell message to him.

That thread has been "cleaned up" and the deleted papasmurf posts were unbelievably rude and offensive. They should have been left for all to see. Steve's posts were nothing in comparison.

But Cult got banned!?!?

Go figure.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The moderators are biased.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

zike said:


> I was 100% sure that "papasmurf" guy was going to get the boot. I almost posted a farewell message to him.
> 
> That thread has been "cleaned up" and the deleted papasmurf posts were unbelievably rude and offensive. They should have been left for all to see. Steve's posts were nothing in comparison.
> 
> ...



*Watergate again....*


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

It's a shame for those who know Steve and have bought product from him. He has been a member here for a lot longer than me.

I know that Moderating a site like this with so much traffic is a very hard task. 

However, I have also noticed that as of late...it has gotten real weird. I even got my hand smacked recently and a post deleted when I tried to support someones efforts by linking to my MakeItTakeIt webpage to show an example of how someone can help to build the hobby. 

Apparently, I'm not allowed to link to my website or something and my post was deleted and a message was sent to me to look at the TOS rules. I sent a message back appologizing for the infraction as if I did something against the rules but now walk real carefully through this site.

And I am a financial supporter here so I think my best interests are at hand to further the hobby.

Guys, HT is not the same as it was and the new regime is making it known! I just will be more careful on anything I post here going forward!

MMM


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

If it wasn't for Mr Iverson, I don't think there could be a HobbyTalk???


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Dont worry this will be locked soon enough.


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Wow. I read the post - didn't really see anything wrong with it. As was said earlier, I've seen a lot worse without any repercussions. Go figure.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll just note that I didn't find Steve's post(s) offensive. I also think that HT sometimes seems a trifle uptight for a site that celebrates grown men playing with plastic...or at least planning to do so.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

At one point I had seriously concidered financial support for Hobbytalk, and also become a lifetime member. I feel the politics here is getting out of hand,
oh,...and that support, not on your life!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

rkoenn said:


> ...I won't go further than to say I hate to see them part ways on such terms. I'll continue to frequent both sites and hope amends can be made...


Bob stated my feelings very well. I will say that we don't know the whole story concerning Steve, the moderator, and whoever else may have been involved, so it wouldn't be wise to rush to judgement. I do hope the problem can be solved, though.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, looks like something very interesting happened.

I'll add my 2cents, then move on.

For quite some time, starting back when a certain style of target-moderation began on the Moebius boards, moderating and posting here on the HT boards took a decisive turn towards concerning. Moderating wasn't just about curse words, or personal attacks, it became about filtering content (aka posts).

I think most people here are fair with regard to tolerance (off-topic subjects, etc.), others have none, and are quick towards taking to task anyone they feel isn't aligned with what "they" subjectively believe should be discussed. I've never understood this mentality really… IMO if any thread is not interesting, simply don't read it and move on. There is no reason to call out a thread as errant, or lock or delete that thread because it's not about a specific topic. Close it if it's combative, attacking or spam for sure, but otherwise we are adults, just let things be… again, IMHO.

Be that as it may, and not knowing one thing about what happened here, I will say this. Steve is not as "innocent" as many of you seem to think.  I've seen him, first hand, be pretty mean-spirited and combative. There may have been other posts by him deleted, and PMs, which accounted for the ban... not just the initial one. If he crossed the line with his actions he should be held accountable… just as we should, and have been, on these boards.

Regards,

geoffdude


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Steve banned?????? Not sure what happened but can't things be worked out? Well I still support Steve and will continue to buy from his website and at Wonderfest. He is a good friend. I just hope things can be worked out instead of just banning someone. Now I remember last year when someone in a thread slammed me and Bob for our airbrushing reply for help and it was harsh and uncalled for. But yet, that person wasn't banned. Go figure.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Sounds like the majority want Steve back. Include me in that. His remark certainly benign enough. I've been on many a forum where much worse has gone unpunished.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

geoffdude said:


> .
> 
> Be that as it may, and not knowing one thing about what happened here, I will say this. Steve is not as "innocent" as many of you seem to think.  I've seen him, first hand, be pretty mean-spirited and combative. There may have been other posts by him deleted, and PMs, which accounted for the ban... not just the initial one. If he crossed the line with his actions he should be held accountable… just as we should, and have been, on these boards.
> 
> geoffdude


Sad business. I seem to remember that Steve was a moderator himself on one of these boards about nine or ten years ago; either he was a moderator or else he stepped in to comment restrictively on posts. Either way it was utter chaos, with even his friends soon posting to tell him how unpleasant things had become, due to his impatience, and his 'snippy comments' to quote one old-timer. Whatever the arrangement was, it didn't last long.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

geoffdude said:


> There may have been other posts by him deleted,
> 
> geoffdude


It's not about Steve's posts that were deleted.

It's about the deleted papasmurf posts which were incredibly insulting, personal,vitriolic name calling attacks the likes of which I have never seen on any hobby forum.

I say again, the papasmurf postings should have been left for all to see.

Unfortunately, "cleaning up" those papasmurf postings has skewed the issue because people aren't seeing the incredible hate that he posted. Believe me, if you didn't see the original papasmurf postings, you have NO idea what happened!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

My experience:

Dealing with Steve (purchasing from CultTVman): No problems, ever.
Dealing with the Moebius forum moderator: Nothing but problems.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I wonder if that's why Frank Winspur left? He's in good company...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Being a nosy bugger, I tend to look for the last posts of banned folk. Typically, I find nothing offensive, which leads me to believe that the offending posts have been private or have been removed. (shrug)


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

jbond said:


> I wonder if that's why Frank Winspur left? He's in good company...


No, he left because he got tired of people commenting on his models' design and production traits.

Basically, new photos of a kit would be shown, then many folks would start in about how this should be that and how that should be this, etc. etc.

He got tired of all that...



Regards,

geoffdude


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

spock62 said:


> My experience:
> 
> Dealing with Steve (purchasing from CultTVman): No problems, ever.
> *Dealing with the Moebius forum moderator: Nothing but problems.*



For me.. not recently, since new sponsor at least. :thumbsup:

But over the last few years









Regards,

geoffdude


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

As well he should have, it was like Junior High School all over again.



geoffdude said:


> No, he left because he got tired of people commenting on his models' design and production traits.
> 
> Basically, new photos of a kit would be shown, then many folks would start in about how this should be that and how that should be this, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Well at least there is a sale going on now because of it. I have him as a friend of Facebook and he seems almost amused by the situation.


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Well I'm behind. I didn't know Frank had gone anywhere. He no longer goes on the forum dedicated to his company?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I think griffworks' forum moderation policies are a bit erratic and biased, but then I've been banned by him before. 

It could just be a situation where he thinks things need a cool down period. My guess is Cult TV Man had been warned in a PM, but continued to 'stir things up".


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Things sure have changed around here since I joined in April 1999. 

For those who joined later, you may not know that Steve actually got a bunch of people to come over back then and show support as the board was in danger of being shut down - and now he's been banned? These forums would not still be in existence if it weren't for him.

I trust that it was a decision made by several moderators after careful consideration of all comments, though we'll never know since those comments were deleted. 

Incidents like this are why I don't frequent these boards as much anymore.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*My dealings with CultTVman Hobbyshop:* 

Reasonable, affordable prices, fast delivery, enhanced website security for customers. Personal, live service with Steve, when needed. (He quickly restocked Robby the Robot light kit for me, after phone call)

*My dealings with Moebius company:*
Awesome dream kits, fast delivery of missing or broken parts, excellent personal service.

*My dealings with Frank at Moebius:*
Met him in person at Monsterpalooza 2010 at Make-N-Take table. Asked about possibility of large Spindrift. In a friendly, professional manner, told me he'd love to do one if it would do a little better than the big J2. But said it was one of his favorite ships, as a kid. Then he gave my son a free kit.

No dealing with Papasmurf, but his model work and website inspired me to get back into the hobby after so many years.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Well, if you look at who the sponsor for the Moebius forum is, then the ban should be self-explanatory.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

PF Flyer said:


> I also think that HT sometimes seems a trifle uptight for a site that celebrates grown men playing with plastic...or at least planning to do so.


:jest:

Now that's a funny observation. 
Hope you dont get banned for it!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

One very common thread running through various bans: it seems that only a minority of bans are from what said publicly in threads; the majority seem to come because of pms or e-mails or other comments to members or to the moderators. Since none of us here know what's going on, it's pointless to speculate or comment. Especially if it leads to even more ill will. Hope he's back some day as he has had a lot of good input here, publicly at least. 
On the plus side, he is having a "Banned From Hobbytalk" Celebratory sale at his site. On the down side, you have to log in as a member to access it but since I'm banned there I have no way of telling whether it's a worthwhile sale or not.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Let's hope they don't ban everyone who has posted in this thread!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Let's hope they don't ban everyone who has posted in this thread!


Why not?

At least we would all smell good. :thumbsup:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

"...the majority seem to come because of pms..."

Say what?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, at least we now have the "I got banned at HT Sale" over at CultTVman Hobbyshop 

 Wonder if there will be more neat sales everytime he gets banned.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

PF Flyer said:


> "...the majority seem to come because of pms..."


 ...and male pattern baldness


I wanted to be in a banned when I was a kid :freak:


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

flyingfrets said:


> Well, if you look at who the sponsor for the Moebius forum is, then the ban should be self-explanatory.


Definitely! You don't have to be a rocket scientist to connect the dots. I thought this was supposed to be- "Hobby Talk". Not- "This Is How I Earn My Living Talk".


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

^^^soon to be an ex member of HobbyTalk


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

flyingfrets said:


> Well, if you look at who the sponsor for the Moebius forum is, then the ban should be self-explanatory.


I hadn't noticed that.

Well, I guess that explains why he wasn't banned and I guess he's within his rights. If he's paying the bills he gets to write the rules.

Pretty ugly event and unbecoming of a sponsor, though.


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

kit-junkie said:


> ^^^soon to be an ex member of HobbyTalk


I had nothing to do with it this time!!! LOL


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Scott J said:


> I had nothing to do with it this time!!! LOL


_this_ time.


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

kit-junkie said:


> _this_ time.


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Cult has an interesting post on the matter, okay slightly more then just interesting.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

CultTVMan's side of this bizarre situation can be read here: http://culttvman.com/main/?p=20999

This December, 2011 event may have been a contributing factor: http://culttvman.com/main/?p=19594


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

After several run in's with the moderators here I have been contemplating a 'Permanent Vacation' from the site. The Moderators are clearly in the wrong in this matter. If anyone was to be banned it should have been both of them. Simon's remarks were a direct personal attack, vile, hatefull, even racist ,where Steve on the other hand made at best what could have been a 'snarky' comment and it wasn't personal at all. But it set off a Powder Keg. As a Sponsor Simon got a pass from Admin. That my friend's is favoritism. That's the way I see it. The Politics here are intolerable. I'm sure this will get me banned but the truth hurts.

I used to be a proud member of Hobbytalk, now I can only hang my head in disgust. Finescale Modeler Forums here I come.......


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I feel like someone who has friends who can't get along. Oh, well, I'll still happily do business with Steve, and remain a proud member of Hobbytalk.
"I'm not interested in things that don't concern me." - Vito Corleone :dude:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Banning SteveCultman gives me another reason why do not visit the board here as much.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Wattanasiri said:


> CultTVMan's side of this bizarre situation can be read here: http://culttvman.com/main/?p=20999
> 
> This December, 2011 event may have been a contributing factor: http://culttvman.com/main/?p=19594


All I can say is wow...


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

kit-junkie said:


> All I can say is wow...


Amen brother.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

This incident should be pause for thought and reflection, the slightest infraction can earn you a ticket to someone's black list.

As I fully expect expulsion to the dark nether regions of the net for this, I will bid you all a hearty farewell.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> This incident should be pause for thought and reflection, the slightest infraction can earn you a ticket to someone's black list.
> 
> As I fully expect expulsion to the dark nether regions of the net for this, I will bid you all a hearty farewell.


"Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo" .... quoting Darth Vader in the new blu-ray version.

Seriously I am getting a little bit confused about the forum rules here. Exactly what is considered as extreme and a no no?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

*Oh My!*

Well, I was directed here, by a post on the thread in question, Wow! I agree.

Most of you stated I should be banned, that my comments were vile, etc...

OK, it's a free country. I read Steve's posts on his site as well. The one thing I did wrong, is make it public, and lose my temper, and let a very old feud erupt in a flurry of some very mean stuff I posted. I plead guilty on these charges, and I am sorry it came to that. I don't frequent forums for the very same reasons many of you wrote here. I regret posting any of it. I also regret letting someone talk me into joining this forum, I had sworn them off permanently. It's very political on these things, I don't like having to censor every word I post. From what I read here, I have few friends, and most of you would rather see me gone, so be it.

The feud between Steve and I goes back many years, and yes, he ticked me off severely. At that time, he was rude, and pushed his weight around in regards to my very small operation, which was struggling at the time. I actually did submit items for his site then, and thought highly of him, as he had been in this biz far longer than I. There have been several situations over the years, when other people in this biz, reported similar experiences.

The problem is, it's very much a one sided presentation. Most of you are reacting to the eruption of anger, brought forth by many years of repressing the emotion of the events you are not aware of. Steve wrote some very good posts on his site, making him look like an angel, and I, some mean spirited individual. Unfortunately, only a few people know what really happened, and what was said behind the scenes. I didn't post the nasty e mails he sent me, but he is fond of only posting my responses, not what incited them. So he jabs, I respond with equal force, only my comments are mentioned, so I'm made to look like the aggressor. It's an old journalistic trick, he's very good at it.

I have a huge workload, but I agreed to post here for a friend. I now regret that decision, as what I read on this thread makes me realize, this as really turned out badly. And as far as the comment, "Not how I earn my living...", that sucked. I show how I model, the work I do in this hobby, it hardly matters if I do it for myself, or someone else. Modeling is my passion, I only shared what I thought I had in common with other builders.

In 2004, I had a serious accident, and shattered my left leg. I am crippled, cannot walk for long, or very well. I suffer a great deal of pain constantly, and don't like to take drugs to deaden it. You can't do this kind of work doped up. That's why I do this for a living, the employment opportunities for the crippled are few. Rather than give up, or take a handout from Social Services, I began this venture. I'm a proud individual, I make my own way in this world. Not looking for any pity here, but that should explain my situation, and end the judgments.

I am really disappointed in reading this stuff, so much is one-sided, and although a few people, very few, had decent things to say in my regards, most of you did not. I have a very good reputation for honesty, and delivering what I promise. I also firmly believe that one should not be at a party they weren't invited to go, or not made to feel very welcome when they arrived. 

I just wanted to leave you with at least an attempt to convey that you don't have all the facts, and no one is perfect in this situation. Since I've joined here, or any forum for that matter, things eventually messed up. These boards are essentially microcosms of Society. The clics, the schoolyard mentality, the judging, the assumptions, grudges, etc.....

And calling me a racist for using a comparative is as insulting as anything I have ever posted. Thanks so much for that, what I said was historical in nature, not an attack on an ethnic type. I found it appropriate, as I would find anyone who tries to dominate others in a group, or wield his power to control groups to his satisfaction. Was it "over the top", perhaps, Racist? Your out of line Sir. 

So with that, I will finally go with my strong conviction that I would rather keep my privacy intact. Keep my personal battles with anyone, off the public boards. And be judged, by those poorly informed, to a minimum, if not wipe out the possibility altogether.

This was my last shot, at giving any forum a chance, but as always, it turns out badly. Partly because of my temper, and the belief that I have the right to defend myself. Although my methods should be better expressed. But I didn't post the e mails I got from Steve, as it was between us, something between two men. As I said, he posted everything I posted, but nothing that brought forth my response, how convenient, and it sure makes him look like the assaulted party.

I'll leave you with this, I felt I should address some of the issues on this thread, seemed the right thing to do. After reading this stuff, and looking back at the distraction from my work it has caused, I'm leaving this forum. When my pre paid sponsorship runs out, I will not renew, connect those dots.

To the few who enjoyed my posts, and were interested in the upcoming project, you know where my website is. I apologize to the members I've offended, and hope the friends I made here keep in touch.

The controversy is over now. As Steve was banned, and most of you felt it was wrong, I'll even the score, and ban myself. Loved the post with the "Ban" deodorant joke, very funny, and illustrates my point. I'm sure you will all find something, or someone else to focus on. I choose not to be the center for this sort of attention.

Take care, and best of luck to you all.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks for all the replies. Interesting reading indeed.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I for one read all the posts as the were going on. And I agree that Papa should get the boot as well. So I am not going to support Moebius Models with my money as long as The Kit Factory is sponsoring the Mobius Model forum.. But I will continue to buy from Steve... Jeff Singer


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

ive read all the post, including steves offsite comments. regardless of what was said is personal emails, rhe public postings of papasmurf that were deleted is proof of slanted moderators. apply the same rules to everyone? w ith what little hobbytalk has to offer, you should be concerned about alienating your membership. this is definitely an issue of personal conflicts providing bias, papasmurf admits that. steve's comment on the thread was not out of line, and if you felt the need to delete papasmurfs posts, then he should have been banned as well.

and anyone of you guys, who are getting c&d's issued to fellow modelers and kit producers are _not nice people_ who have no place here, go play with the muncy's and fuller's ...


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

We really need to set up a mud-wrestling site somewhere where men can be men and settle things the old-fashioned way - with stylized violence and an appreciative audience.:freak:

P.S. Hey - my post has bumped this thread to 5 pages! I feel special!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Tim Casey said:


> We really need to set up a mud-wrestling site somewhere where men can be men and settle things the old-fashioned way - with stylized violence and an appreciative audience.:freak:
> 
> P.S. Hey - my post has bumped this thread to 5 pages! I feel special!


You are special Tim and gosh darn it people like you !!!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

After reading both sides of the story, it really saddens me that this hobby has become so stressful for some of our fellow colleagues. Its suppose to be fun, enjoyable and something to allow everyone the chance to show off their skills and creativity. Its all about sharing.

Come on guys, lets still keep this hobby fun. For one thing, our numbers are not increasing. The younger generation rather have electronic games and pre-built/pre-painted kits, something I am trying to sway them away from. Reading all this hostilities in a forum isn't good for anyone. 

I have and will always continue to support Steve as well as other sites, and I will still continue sharing at this forum. I am doing this because I want to still see this hobby active 10 years from now. 

I move that Steve gets unbanned, and let bygones be bygones. I know its easier said and done, but all it takes is for someone to initiate this first.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ryoga said:


> I move that Steve gets unbanned,


I second that motion
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Aye...

Chris.


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, Papa,

I have no personal grudges with you and have enjoyed reading your posts on HT. However, as you have admitted you used this forum to air your issues with Steve and this is just the wrong thing to be doing here. If you want to take a voluntary time out, then go ahead. It's what you deserve for acting like a 9 year old in a public forum. 

As to the stuff Steve posted on his site, it's his site and he can post anything that he wants. His behavior over there may be as childish as yours was here. You both need to get over your issues and play nicely.

These forums are for people who enjoy sharing their interests, not airing their issues. As to the Mod who banned Steve, then why is he banned but you merely deleted Papa's posts with no ban? It seems that the rules of behavior are meant to be followed by everyone, but are only being enforced upon those who are not board sponsors or personal friends of the mods. You guys need to stick to moderating the board to keep this sort of affair from happening in the first place, rather than giving preferential treatment to your favorites, as you obviously did. I may not have all the facts but I and the rest of those who commented in the thread have seen enough to judge what transpired. 

I hope Steve is allowed to come back and Papa gets over this and starts posting again. It would be a shame to lose either one of them from the board. Thanks to an overzealous mod we may have lost them both.


Oh I did think the Banned from HT sale thing was as good of a response to this as anyone could have come up with. At least someone still has a sense of humor. :jest:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

To put this as succinctly as possible: 

Steve poked Simon with a comment he knew would upset Simon - this is called Trolling. When I rebuked him for it, he came back with another Trolling comment. To most, such comments as he makes seem innocuous, but this is still Trolling and something Steve has done on a number of occasions, both here and elsewhere. 

Simon has been told to play straight and ignore such comments. Up to this point, he had been doing fine, so it was felt his outburst, while unwarranted and over the top, was somewhat understandable. Another such outburst will likely see him receive more than a Warning, I assure you. 

As to accusations of bias on my part or that of other Mods here, take a look at things that hav been done on Steve's forum - he Banned a member there just for posting comments about parts from TSDS and Simon in a build thread. I've seen this pattern from him before, as have others. 

Now, from here on, this needs to be taken off-forum.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

One last thing with regards to "my" moderating being inconsistant - I'm not the only Mod w/the ability to moderate in the Modeling section, nor is the Modeling section the only area of HobbyTalk which I moderate. I don't handle every little spat amongst those who are supposed to be grow ups enjoying their hobby. It's also not the biggest income producer here at HT. 

As to my being biased... Well, I do my best to look out for what I feel is in the best interest of HobbyTalk. Not everyone likes my decisions, but as I've said many times, you're welcome to take it up w/Hankster. Quite a few of you have your own biases, as well, so try and look at things in an honest, unbiased fashion.

Feel free to PM or Hankster w/your issues on this tumultuous topic.


----------

